# Chagrin update



## young fisherman (Jun 21, 2011)

Anyone doing any good on the chagrin lately? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Was going up today but flow is up and rising. Guessing with these "rains " coming tomorrow and Sunday, won't be fishable til middle to later part of next week.


----------



## fishaman1652 (Dec 28, 2011)

It's fish able today and tomorrow will be good and we shouldn't get rain tomorrow. Sun in the forecast. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## young fisherman (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm hoping to get on it in the next two days. I've only fished there for smallmouth before, but this time I think I'm gonna try for some steelhead. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

good luck...level keep going up and down with the snow melt......still alittle fast for where I go......


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

Been having pretty good luck till today. First skunk on the chag in a while. Its not high, just fast today. Be careful crossing runs.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishmonster11 (Jul 5, 2009)

Seemed like the water conditions were a little high yesterday morning from some of the snow melt south of us but the evening shaped up pretty well and was able to land 1 of 2. River should be good today


----------



## hookmeup (Nov 2, 2010)

After donating 3 flys to the gods this day i will quit. East trib was getting nice and Green color, Still not seeing many fish , Yet.


----------

